# Illumn Battery Discharge Comparison Graph (30A Continuous)



## Alex

source : http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_...llumn_battery_discharge_comparison_graph_30a/






By popular demand we will be slowly releasing our continuous battery discharge graphs and data starting with the 30A and lower current discharges later. Data will be updated periodically with new batteries as they come in, for example: IMREN 40A batteries are to be added.

Sony VTC3: End capacity 1392mAh; Runtime 2m 48s
 Sony VTC4: End capacity 1972mAh; Runtime 3m 58s
 Sony VTC5: End capacity 2445mAh; Runtime 4m 55s
 Efest "35A": End capacity 2191mAh; Runtime 4m 28s
 Samsung 25R: End capacity 2312mAh; Runtime 4m 39s
 LG HE2: End capacity 2197mAh; Runtime 4m 25s

A master list and discussion thread will be kept at our newly open and still under construction subreddit: /r/illumn

DISCLAIMER: THE EXISTENCE OF A TEST AT A CERTAIN CURRENT RATING DOES NOT INDICATE THE BATTERY IS RATED FOR THAT OUTPUT, ACTIVE COOLING AND TEMPERATURE MONITORING IS REQUIRED ALONG WITH GOOD SAFETY PRACTICE.

EDIT: Larger resolution graph uploaded, thickness of lines reduced, added LG HE2.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan

Thanks for this @Alex - I will ctrl+D this link - Interesting though that they all perform equal in the "vapers" sector, fully charged down to 3.80V

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq

Alex said:


> source : http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_...llumn_battery_discharge_comparison_graph_30a/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By popular demand we will be slowly releasing our continuous battery discharge graphs and data starting with the 30A and lower current discharges later. Data will be updated periodically with new batteries as they come in, for example: IMREN 40A batteries are to be added.
> 
> Sony VTC3: End capacity 1392mAh; Runtime 2m 48s
> Sony VTC4: End capacity 1972mAh; Runtime 3m 58s
> Sony VTC5: End capacity 2445mAh; Runtime 4m 55s
> Efest "35A": End capacity 2191mAh; Runtime 4m 28s
> Samsung 25R: End capacity 2312mAh; Runtime 4m 39s
> LG HE2: End capacity 2197mAh; Runtime 4m 25s
> 
> A master list and discussion thread will be kept at our newly open and still under construction subreddit: /r/illumn
> 
> DISCLAIMER: THE EXISTENCE OF A TEST AT A CERTAIN CURRENT RATING DOES NOT INDICATE THE BATTERY IS RATED FOR THAT OUTPUT, ACTIVE COOLING AND TEMPERATURE MONITORING IS REQUIRED ALONG WITH GOOD SAFETY PRACTICE.
> 
> EDIT: Larger resolution graph uploaded, thickness of lines reduced, added LG HE2.


 

awesome bud!! this is very informative. 
now if you could possibly add the smaller batteries such as the efest 18500 15A that would be awesome


----------



## Alex

Marzuq said:


> awesome bud!! this is very informative.
> now if you could possibly add the smaller batteries such as the efest 18500 15A that would be awesome


 
Thank you @Marzuq,

If and when Illumination Supply release the test data, I'll be sure to share it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq

Alex said:


> Thank you @Marzuq,
> 
> If and when Illumination Supply release the test data, I'll be sure to share it.


good man!


----------

